# Mercedes SLS AMG featuring Zaino by Valet Magic



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Again just some pics of a car we had in last week for the Magic treatment.

All LSP was Zaino


























































































































































































































































































































Thank You

Robbie


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning. Lovely colour!


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Superb work as always Robbie :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking absolute MAGIC Robbie :thumb:
That bonnet's massive eh.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## Eheis5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Love the reflection off the top of the doors when they are open
Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I love these cars, but for some reason I don't think the colour suits it
Maybe just me........

Nice work though, no denying that :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :argie:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking god there Robbie, lovely looking car. 

ATB

John


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

love it Robbie!!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh my, that was so good my eyes went funny, that red, those door, the shine, need to be part of this Magic circle.

I thought it may just fly away..........

Great thanks for, well everything.

John Tht..


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## gregdavies (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

wow , youve excelled yourself on that one Robbie , very nice finish.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Love these cars. Great work Robbie.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work Robbie :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one. Have you moved premises again?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ryand said:


> Nice one. Have you moved premises again?


8 months ago mate :thumb:

Thanks for the comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn... Looks amazing. Where do i apply for a trainee job??


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks quality Robbie nothing to do with a footballer this motor?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Jason123 said:


> Looks quality Robbie nothing to do with a footballer this motor?


That would be telling...........


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

really brought that back to life.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> really brought that back to life.


Suprising really as its only 1 year old :devil:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

That Looks stunning in red, fantastic job :thumb:

I love the sound that these make, one passed me the other day and the noise it makes is unbelieveable :argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

admg1 said:


> That Looks stunning in red, fantastic job :thumb:
> 
> I love the sound that these make, one passed me the other day and the noise it makes is unbelieveable :argie:


One of the best sounding cars ever :argie:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> One of the best sounding cars ever :argie:


Couldn't agree more :thumb:

Hopefully my six numbers come up on the lottery soon so I can buy one.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great end result, :thumb:.


----------



## Mack910 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just awesome in red :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning work


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job on beautiful car:thumb:


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

super work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you guys.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning motor


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank You.


----------

